# Billy              -      WAYWARD WILLIAM



## Tyssandi (16 November 2016)

Anyone know where he is???


 stolen before he was going to be purchased (by me)  will have new passport as the lady who was selling him to me has the original one

 grey pony   born 2nd June 2005 i THINK  most likely all white now


----------

